# Jet Mini Tailstock Specifics



## jdenham

I hope this is the right place to write this... 

I have a Jet Mini 1014i with a broken tailstock. Problem is, I can't quite figure out what part needs replacing.

Simply put: the leadscrew's C-ring pulls right through the back of the tailstock. Assuming it should not, is there another ring to buy, or has the white tailstock itself broken (as is my guess), thus I need a new tailstock? 

Leadscrew, C-ring, spindle and handle appear to be fine. However, if I turn the handle (and thus, leadscrew) the spindle stays put while the leadscrew backs out with nothing to hold it in. :/

Thanks in advance for any help you can offer! 

Jon


----------



## seamus7227

this sounds familiar, but is there any way you could take pictures of the problem(s) so we can make a more informed answer.


----------



## wyone

I cannot imagine the tailstock is broken and not easily identifyable as being broken.  Have you looked at a blown up detail of the parts in the tailstock?  I pulled this one up, not sure it is the best, but it should tell you if you are missing any parts.  Jet JML-1014I Parts List and Diagram - (708375) : eReplacementParts.com


----------



## monophoto

To clarify - when you turn the crank, the quill advances all the way through the tailstock and doesn't stop at the end of its travel?

The is a black quill locking handle on the back of the tailstock (as you are facing the lathe with the tailstock to your right).  Have you checked to make sure that lock has not become too loose?

I have seen a similar situation on my lathe (not a Jet).  The quill locking handle screws into a threaded hole in the tailstock housing, and the tip of the handle rides in a groove machined in the back of the quill.  The ends of that groove define the range of motion of the quill.  Tightening the handle presses the end of the handle against the side of the quill, locking it in place.  But if the locking handle is loosened too much, the end no longer engages that machined groove, and the quill can be removed from the tailstock.  

Another (more serious) possibility is that the end of the quill lock has sheared off and no longer engages the machined groove in the quill.  In that case, you need to purchase a new locking handle.


----------



## jdenham

*Photos of Tailstock, etc.*

Thanks for the quick replies! Photos are a good idea, so here are a few. Hopefully you see what I mean.

Initially the leadscrew's C-ring catches on the tailstock's back, forcing the leadscrew to be inserted either from the front or back. Either way, the leadscrew backs out rather than remaining fixed while pushing the spindle forward. With sufficient (not much) pressure, the C-ring pops through the back of the tailstock. (Oh, you're correct on your clarification, Louie; however, I do not have the lock too tight or lose, the spindle/quill just doesn't advance.)

Not knowing exactly how it's supposed to work, I'm not sure what to repair/replace. Sure hope this makes sense! 

Thanks in advance! ...j

P.S Decided to upgrade this week with a new Rikon 70-220VSR on sale at Woodcraft. While turning my first piece of maple, the switch popped and died, requiring replacement (Rikon's sending a new one). As if I didn't have enough surprises while simply making pens and such!


----------



## wyone

I am thinking.. since you have a new lathe.. no sense in worrying about the old one.. so I will be happy to provide my address for you to ship it to me for disposal.    Hey cannot blame a guy for trying.  

In all seriousness, I will have to take a look at what the back side of my tailstock looks like.  I honestly never paid attention as it seems to function properly.  Maybe someone here has more experience than I, I have only had a Jet 1014 (older model than yours) for a few weeks.


----------



## wyone

hmmm  I went and took my tailstock apart.  Now mind you, mine is an older model than yours and is the 1014 not the 1014i.  It appears to me that the end of your tailstock casting is blown out.  I am enclosing a couple pics, but the shaft going to the handwheel on mine is a tight fit into the casting.  Sorry to be the bearer of bad news, but that is my opinion from a few thousand miles away.  I bet you can get a new tailstock casting though.  I looked it up on Jet JML-1014I Parts List and Diagram - (708376) : eReplacementParts.com and it looks like it is about $128.  Is it worth that much to repair would be the question.  If you do decide it is not worth repair, I might be interested in it for parts, depending on what kind of value it might have


----------



## wyone

You might also be able to have a machine shop insert a bushing into the tailstock and hold it in place with a set screw.  I am just thinking outloud.  the alignment of the shaft to the handwheel I would not think would be absolutely critical as there is some slack in the screw threads and the actual morse taper section is held tight with the locking screw.  I am a tinkerer at heart and although I do not have machine shop type skills, I can visualize the possibilities for repair, but again, you would have to weigh the value of doing that as opposed to replacing.  I guess I grew up where replacing things was not really an option most of the time, so I learned to repair as much as possible.     Good luck to you and please let me know what you decide to do after you see the pics I posted


----------



## jdenham

*Thanks!*

Thanks Mitch for the specifics and photos. That confirms what I thought it might be. Coincidentally, another gracious IAP member helped me out by offering his spare tailstock (Jet sent him one but he found that wasn't the solution for his repair). So I'll soon have a new tailstock for mine. 

Now that it's been a couple weeks since I disassembled it, can you tell me which side of the tailstock the leadscrew's C-ring goes? I believe it is screwed into the quill and then inserted from the front (the headstock side), then into the handle on the back, right? That makes the most sense, but the diagram on ereplacementparts.com makes it look like the leadscrew is inserted from the back, so the C-ring would be on the back/outside of the tailstock. 

Thanks again for your help! I'm looking forward to having this little guy back in action. ...j


----------



## wyone

That is why I love this forum.  Always someone willing to help out however they can   

You gave me a reason to disassemble my tailstock and clean it so it was a win win for me.  It works MUCH better now.    

Yes the C ring goes INSIDE the tailstock from the headstock end.


----------



## jdenham

*Tailstock lube?*

Hey Mitch (or others), what lube do you use on your tailstock's lead screw? I've read about dry lube (graphite) and others, but am curious what you used. 

Thanks in advance! ...j


----------

